# Exhumed



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Small update from Steve Parker regarding his new Deathwatch novel in the works. Can't wait to read this one!



> Steve Parker - www.red-stevie.com
> 
> Exhumed - to be announced
> 
> ...


sounds like its gonna be sweet! Can't wait!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome we get to see Chryon this time. A Lamenter Dreadnought, sweet!.

Plus more of Ghost and Omni, those two are great together.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Small update from Steve Parker regarding his new Deathwatch novel in the works. Can't wait to read this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exhumed is actually a short story, not a novel. It was originally supposed to be part of the short story collection Fear the Alien but according to Steve Parker's blog it will now be part of some yet to be named collection of Space Marine short stories.

However, Steve recently announced that he is writing a full length Deathwatch novel featuring kill team Talon from his short stories Headhunted and Exhumed.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

my apologies! thank you for the correction!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not a fan of short-stories, they often lack any depth, plot and character _development_, although do sometimes take plots and twist them, or experiment.

_Fear the Alien_ - I may buy it, sometimes short-story compilations are excellent for the debuts of new authors, Dembski-Bowden and Zhou as examples 

As for this, the story seems somewhat cliche`d, as well as the characters, with a lack of seriousness...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bobss said:


> Not a fan of short-stories, they often lack any depth, plot and character _development_, although do sometimes take plots and twist them, or experiment.


Some of the earlier BL anthologies are really good, with a grittier, darker feel than more recent stuff. One particular story _Hell in a Bottle_, is one of the best 40k pieces of fiction I've read.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

bobss said:


> Not a fan of short-stories, they often lack any depth, plot and character _development_, although do sometimes take plots and twist them, or experiment.
> 
> _Fear the Alien_ - I may buy it, sometimes short-story compilations are excellent for the debuts of new authors, Dembski-Bowden and Zhou as examples
> 
> As for this, the story seems somewhat cliche`d, as well as the characters, with a lack of seriousness...


Talon Squad's first short story Headhunted, managed to give the character's surprising depth given it's short length. Exhumed should be able to flesh them out even further. I would suggest reading Headhunted before writing off kill team Talon. It's in Heroes of the Space Marines, an excellent collection of short stories in my opinion.

That being said, anyone who has read the Deathwatch book thread knows that I have my own reservations about Steve Parker's writing, but I'll definitely be reading Exhumed when it comes out. I can't wait to see more of Talon squad.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Im buying _Fear the Alien_ for the short story _The Core_, featuring First Claw from _Soul Hunter_ :grin:.

However _Exhumed_ does interest me so ill probably buy the anthology that its a part of.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

I was poking around on Lexicanum and I found out that two of Talon Squad's members Chryon of the Lamenters and Watcher of Exorcists are from chapters that fought on opposite sides of the Badab War. http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Badab_War

Now that we'll finally be seeing Chyron does anyone think there might be some residual animosity between him and Watcher? Or did Parker just choose those two chapters a random?

Also, any guesses on what aliens they might be facing in this story? From the title Exhumed I'm guessing Necrons.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Needs more chaos literature! I can't wait for the next installment of the Night Lords novels.

Although, having read Headhunted, I am looking forward to another DW novel, even if I am slightly biased against Space Marines...


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

This news is a bit old but Steve Parker has confirmed that Exhumed will be in the anthology Victories of the Space Marines which is due to be out in April of 2011. Here's the post in his blog:http://red-stevie.com/?p=495


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers for the info mate!

CP


----------

